# Tadpoles with bubbles



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

My cobalt tads are getting to the point where their back legs are just getting ready to pop out and then some kind of bubble develops on the inside of their body. They float at the top of the water, not being able to get the the bottom. I've already lost one because of this but I've noticed two more have these bubbles. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

My best guesses are:
Gas-bubble disease. This is caused by a supersaturation of the water with dissolved gas. Similar to "the bends" in people. Have you made any adjustments in the tank? Added air stones? Have faulty pumps? Do you see bubbles on the glass, other surfaces, plants etc? Typically gas-bubble disease affects aquatic adult frogs (but I imagine tads are susceptible), and air stones usually don't super-saturate (but it could be possible in shallower water.

Second guess, which I think is more likely (and it seems to be the most popular answer in the disease forum): parasites. It might be too late to the tad, but I recommend checking out the parents for a diagnosis. If you have several tads affected, let me know and I'll see if I can come up with a water based, group treatment (not sure if I can though). 

The tad that died, what did it look like? Did you notice any discolorations, or red spots? Anything else unusual?
Best of luck.
John


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks John. I keep them in seperate deli cups so there is no air stone, I change the water every other day. The one that died looked normal, except for the bubbles on the inside of the body that made it float. The bubbles in the other tad have actually dissapered. It has no problem swimming around or going to the bottom. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

*Floating tads*

I have had this happen with my mantella's and I am almost sure it was a bacterial infection check your water is it well water city etc.I added a small amount of melafix and changed water every day and has never happened again.
later


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

It's city water. I let it age for a few days then add blackwater extract to it. Thanks


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

How much Melafix did you use?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

*Tadpole floaters*

It depends on the amount of water you use if it a small deli cup or something similar a few drops.Not much is needed black water serves the same purpose but I breed tropical fish so I always have this stuff handy.City water in some parts of this country is pure garbage tell them you want a water analysis done on your water you will be shocked I guarantee it.
later


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

So adding more blackwater extract to my tadpole water could do the trick?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I had similar symptoms show up in Smilesca phaoeta tads years ago and necropy was able to show that the bubbles were the result of massive nematode infection. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

*Floaters*

It is hard to say but it would be worth a try as far as nematodes are concerned most animals including us have massive amounts of good guys in our Intestinal tracts to help break down food etc including nematodes something such as bad water stress or all of the above caused the tables to turn.
cya


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Just an update. All the tads that had these bubbles have died, one did make it to getting his front legs but had SLS. I have two tads from the same parents but a differnt clutch that have their back legs and never had any sign of bubbles! Hopefully no SLS either.


----------

